# Post a Christmas vid



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

I'll start it off

[youtube=]AdP9qKxvWh0[/youtube]

Happy holidays.

:wave:
How To:

EX: http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=AdP9qKxvWh0
use only after the =
EX:=AdP9qKxvWh0
Add bbcode
EX:[youtube] =AdP9qKxvWh0 [/youtube]
Leave out spaces and you just posted a vid

I used my video as an example,on other videos the stuff after the = sign may be longer.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

this is about as christmassy as i get these days lol-
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=srd2LOyni9s&feature=related


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

The Cocteaus::Winter Wonderland
[youtube=Option]1Vm9_mXmtKo[/youtube]


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

While it is a hard thing to top the lovely voice of ELIZABETH kqoct ... (why do I always mix Lisa Gerrard and Elizabeth Fraser I dunno :O but I do love them both!)

[youtube]wdUohI1-Qsg[/youtube]


----------



## shiva (Jul 9, 2008)

No official vid, but can't beat the pedigree. Have a metal Christmas. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JCJRq3Y9Seo&feature=related


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

Thats some good nirvana.Haha last night i realized the name of this thread was "post a christman vid".Thanks for the moderator for fixing the title for me:food-smiley-004:


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

*Time to revive this thread*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AKzs6Uh0VAQ
The Darkness


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Not much of a video, but a great version of a Christmas song...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M7OLa_efTz0

-Mikey


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

See this thread - http://guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=29782


----------



## Spankin Allison (Jun 11, 2009)

fraser said:


> this is about as christmassy as i get these days lol-
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=srd2LOyni9s&feature=related


Lol..YeAH mAN!


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

my dog and i singing silent night.....happy holidays!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sB8OZf0cpD0


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]0EsP9JXTKzI&feature[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

this is really good snacker
dogs are the best.

[YOUTUBE]sB8OZf0cpD0[/YOUTUBE]


----------

